# Gracie’s MACh journey



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

WOW! That is an impressive rack of ribbons! Congratulations on your continued success!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice job girls!


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

Sweet!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That’s so impressive given how young Gracie is. Congratulations


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Wow! You two have really done well. Congratulations!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

How thrilling! Congratulations and well done!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks all! She amazes me. Despite Covid, we were able to move pretty quickly. Still lots to learn but it’s a fun journey!


----------



## Heather_MC (7 mo ago)

Way to go, Team Gracie!! Charley and I are also on our way to a MACH! May I ask who Gracie's breeder is? I will be ready in about 18 months to two years to start my second agility toy poodle, and I am seeking a breeder. Charley's breeder stopped breeding a couple of years ago. I still have a lot to learn from Charley, but want to continue this amazing agility journey!! PS. I just joined the forum and immediately found your post! I hope to see more of you and Gracie!
Heather and Charley


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Heather_MC said:


> I will be ready in about 18 months to two years to start my second agility toy poodle, and I am seeking a breeder


For a toy poodle, one breeder to consider is Silvabirch Poodles Barbara C. Hoopes Log into Facebook https://silvabirchpoodle.com/


----------



## Heather_MC (7 mo ago)

Skylar said:


> For a toy poodle, one breeder to consider is Silvabirch Poodles Barbara C. Hoopes Log into Facebook https://silvabirchpoodle.com/


Thank you, Skylar! I will check her out! I appreciate the information!!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Heather_MC said:


> Way to go, Team Gracie!! Charley and I are also on our way to a MACH! May I ask who Gracie's breeder is? I will be ready in about 18 months to two years to start my second agility toy poodle, and I am seeking a breeder. Charley's breeder stopped breeding a couple of years ago. I still have a lot to learn from Charley, but want to continue this amazing agility journey!! PS. I just joined the forum and immediately found your post! I hope to see more of you and Gracie!
> Heather and Charley
> 
> I am sorry, I missed your question! Gracie is from Light n Lively poodles, but she is a miniature, not a toy. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Heather_MC (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the response!! I love to see any poodles excel in agility!! Clean runs to you and Gracie!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

We continue on the MACh journey, although I’m taking some time off this summer for vacations, family events, etc. Gracie is up to 12 double Qs.

My trainer advised me a few months ago to stop worrying about the Q and run her the way I want her to run- I tend to over handle her in trials. it was good advice. We did sacrifice a few trials in the spring but it was a step we needed to take to get to the next level. The last two trials (a three day and a two day trial) yielded 5 double Qs. She QQ everyday she was entered!

After almost a two month break from AKC, we’ll be back at it at the end of this month, here’s to continuing the streak!

Here’s a standard run video, still babysitting the running contacts a bit, but no more fly-offs!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Heather_MC said:


> Thanks for the response!! I love to see any poodles excel in agility!! Clean runs to you and Gracie!


Thanks Heather, look forward to hearing more about your journey!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

You and Gracie look great! Congratulations! You'll get there!


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh, I loved that tire-jump-table sequence, the wrap was nice. I don't have much distance with Scout, so we've been working on the send and wrap. And Gracie's little pre-weave hopping is adorable!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

94Magna_Tom said:


> You and Gracie look great! Congratulations! You'll get there!


Thanks! It’s a journey for sure!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Sroodle8 said:


> Oh, I loved that tire-jump-table sequence, the wrap was nice. I don't have much distance with Scout, so we've been working on the send and wrap. And Gracie's little pre-weave hopping is adorable!


Thanks! We are slowly getting some distance. She is very in tune to me, so now teaching her to work away from me is the next challenge. Always something to work on!


----------

